# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Balta's Piece of Paradise

## Baltasar Parreira

Nunca tive tempo para mostrar a todos o meu aquário, desta vez arranjei um tempinho para organizar umas fotografias e tentar fazer um levantamento do material que estou a usar bem como a maior parte das espécies dentro dele.
Assim aqui fica o report do meu nano reef já com cerca de 4 anos agora que passou por tantas fazes boas, más, menos boas e menos más.
Penso que por agora tenha finalmente atingido ums altura mais estável, mas continuo sempre tentando evoluir principalmente a nível das espécies dentro dele.

Espero que gostem e venham lá criticas/sugestões.  :Olá: 

*Setup:*

Aquário Blau Cubic 62x36x36,
+/- 20kg de rocha viva,
+/- 12kg areia granulagem média TMC.
Calhas de LED Aqualed Slim 65 30W (2 x White e 2 x Royal Blue),
Controlador Digital AquaLED Sun/Moon,
Circulação Vortech MP10,
Overflow DIY,
Sensor/controlador DIY para bomba de retorno (stop em caso de overflow entupido, excesso de nível de agua, etc.),
Sump (aquário sem divisórias 52x29x29),
Reposição automática de agua de osmose Tunze Osmolator Universal 3155,
Escumador Tunze 9002,
Aquecimento JÄGER 125w,
Bomba de retorno EHEIM Compact+ 2000,
Tropical Marine Centre V²Bio 600 Fluidised filter com Biopellets alimentado por bomba SICCE Idra 1300,
Filtro JEBO UV H-9, 
Filter bag 200 microns na queda de agua,
Filter sock com carvão activo ora ATI ou ELOS.

*Vivos:*

1 x Casal de Oceallaris Black,
1 x Donzela azul eléctrico,
1 x Sixline Wrasse,
1 x Pseudochromis Aldabra,
2 x Lysmata debelius,
1 x Lysmata amboinensis,
1 x Stenopus hispidus,
1 x Thor amboinensis,
1 x Protula bispiralis,
1 x Ouriço Mespilia globulus,
2 x Eremitas patas vermelhas,
2 x Eremitas patas azuis,
2 x Turbo snails

*Corais:*

Acroporas (várias),
Pocillopora damicornis rosa,
Montipora rainbow,
Acanthastrea (várias),
Physogyra,
Alveopora branca,
Duncanopsammia axifuga,
Euphyllia (várias),
Scolymia salmão,
Trachyphyllia verde agua,
Blastomussa castanha e verde fluorescente
Caulastrea furcata azul,
Caulastrea furcata verde,
Caulastrea furcata verde fluorescente,
Ricordeas Yuma verde alface,
Palytoas verdes escuro metálico,
Actonodiscos vermelhos, azuis, verdes, com pintas, raiados,
Sarcophyton verde agua,
Zoanthus várias cores/espécies,
Anemona entacmaea quadricolor castanha esverdeada,
GSP (Clavularia viridis) verde fluorescente,
Clavularia sp. roxas e castanhas claras,
Outros por identificar.


*Algumas fotos:*

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Muito bom, agora está na altura de passares para um maior... :P

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

É inacreditável a diversidade de "vida" que tens num espaço tão pequeno.

Parabéns!!! ....  :tutasla: 

Não sou um apreciador de nano-reefs, mas tenho que dizer... o teu está espectacular.  :Palmas:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Parabéns! está mt fixe mesmo!  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> É inacreditável a diversidade de "vida" que tens num espaço tão pequeno.


Concordo com o Ricardo!
Muito bom!

Há aquários maiores sem essa biodiversidade!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Obrigado pessoal, vou tentando meter um pouco do que consigo arranjar em pequeno pois o espaço para alem de ser pequeno cada vez é mais reduzido depois de cada entrada nova...  :SbSourire: 

Passar para um aquário maior? Talvez quem saiba, mas acho que nunca teria o mesmo encanto para mim, estas coisas pequenas dão trabalho, mas acho mais piada, para mim é como um reef "Bonsai".  :yb624: 

Bem fiz um ligeiro update no posto inicial a nível das espécies pois tinha-me escapado algumas, mas tenho outras ainda por identificar.

Hoje mais logo se tiver tempo irei colocar mais fotos e principalmente dos que não faço ideia que espécie ou nome técnico possam ter e assim pedir a vossa ajuda para completar a lista.


Obrigado a todos mais uma vez !!!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Baltasar,
Mais uma vez muitos parabéns pelo aquário.
Muito se houve o quanto é difícil manter um nano reef e tu vens provar que apenas um pouco de dedicação dá um resultado que está à vista.

Já tive oportunidade de ver o aquário ao vivo e como se costuma dizer, ainda é mais bonito que nas fotos. claro que tem sempre o truque dessas Royal blue fantásticas.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Baltasar,

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo aquário, o melhor nano-reef que vi ao vivo até hoje  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Está muito porreiro! todo preenchido. gosto! Lembra-me o meu antigo nano  :Pracima: 

Pedro

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Baltasar,

Excelente esse teu reef, da mesmo para ver que esta muito soudavel! 

abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais vale tarde do que nunca e como prometido aqui ficam umas quantas mais fotos com as moonlight só ligadas e zooms de alguns corais.

Muito difícil tirar alguma coisa de jeito com os leds só azuis ligados, mas ai vai as que saíram melhores.

Tenho de pedir aos prós por ai da fotografia que façam por cá uma visita a ver o que conseguem, pois pelo que vejo as câmeras modernas ficam com os CCD passados devido aos leds ehehhe... temos de voltar é ao rolo antigo isso sim, nunca falha !!!  :yb624:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

E o resto por hoje...  :Olá:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Até te safaste bem a tirar fotos aos leds, principalmente quando estão só os azuis... 

Muito bonito Baltasar... parabens!  :SbOk3:  tens um nao muito bom, muito saudável e equilibrado.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Baltazar

Quero colocar-lhe uma questão referente ao seu overflow.
Tenho aqui na zona um companheiro de vício que tem um da "Reefset" e o seu DIY,dá-me parecer ser uma réplica do mesmo.
Acontece que sempre que há falta de corrente por um período superior a uma hora,desferra e como calcula se não se estiver em casa o acidente acontece (já aconteceu) enquanto houver àgua na sump.
Então a questão è:como consegue manter o seu ferrado nestas situações?
Já lhe falaram em bombas de vácuo,mas a verdade è que sempre que tal acontece,vá de chupar na mangueirinha  :yb665:  até ferrar novamente o sistema,nada prático e se não se está em casa  :yb663:  :yb663: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá Jorge, primeiro para evitar isso tenho este DIY que pode ver aqui que me pára a bomba de retorno caso o overflow entupa, desferre, etc. e assim o aquário não enche até transbordar.

O meu overflow tem o tubinho e uma torneira na ponta que inicialmente retiro o ar até não ficar qualquer bolha de ar dentro dele e fecho a torneira ao máximo para não voltar a entrar qualquer ar, assim quando o nível de agua fica abaixo dele retém sempre agua dentro. Assim que o nível de agua volta a chegar ao overflow ele volta a fazer sifão e tudo recomeça.

Um dos truques essências para alem de se verificar que não existe mesmo qualquer bolha de ar dentro do overflow é fazer a instalação do mesmo 100% vertical sem qualquer inclinação.

De facto não faço rigorosamente mais nada do que o descrito e nunca tive problemas por desferrar.

Atenção as zonas transparente caso esse tenha e se estão muito expostas à iluminação de forma a criar internamente algum tipo de algas, esponjas, outros ou mesmo demasiada coralina que possa obstruir a circulação normal dele, mas nada que um bom vinagre não resolva numa manutenção periódica.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Esta 5****** esse aqua.

Parabéns.  :SbOk: 

Quem me derá!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge, primeiro para evitar isso tenho este DIY que pode ver aqui que me pára a bomba de retorno caso o overflow entupa, desferre, etc. e assim o aquário não enche até transbordar.
> 
> O meu overflow tem o tubinho e uma torneira na ponta que inicialmente retiro o ar até não ficar qualquer bolha de ar dentro dele e fecho a torneira ao máximo para não voltar a entrar qualquer ar, assim quando o nível de agua fica abaixo dele retém sempre agua dentro. Assim que o nível de agua volta a chegar ao overflow ele volta a fazer sifão e tudo recomeça.
> 
> Um dos truques essências para alem de se verificar que não existe mesmo qualquer bolha de ar dentro do overflow é fazer a instalação do mesmo 100% vertical sem qualquer inclinação.
> 
> De facto não faço rigorosamente mais nada do que o descrito e nunca tive problemas por desferrar.
> 
> Atenção as zonas transparente caso esse tenha e se estão muito expostas à iluminação de forma a criar internamente algum tipo de algas, esponjas, outros ou mesmo demasiada coralina que possa obstruir a circulação normal dele, mas nada que um bom vinagre não resolva numa manutenção periódica.



Baltazar

Obrigado pela resposta célere e pelo post do teu DIY.
Dizer ainda que tens um excelente nano  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

está muito giro, tens é que passar para um maior que começa a faltar-te  espaço xD eheheh

Os meus parabéns

----------


## Alexandre Dax

que aquario tão feio  :yb665:  :yb624: 

continua assim a encher com corais tão feios que qualquer dia estás a dar-me um fraguesito por causa da falta de espaço eheheheh

um abraço e continua assim,feio feio feio  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Quem já viu o aquário ao vivo percebe que as fotos não lhe fazem juz !!!

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Baltasar

Obrigado por me teres recebido hoje em tua casa.
O teu aquário é a prova que se pode fazer muito em pouco espaço!

Está Excelente!

P.S. Temos que trocar uns frags de Zoanthus, tens aí uns rosa de fazer inveja!!!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pessoal obrigado por todos os vosso comentários pois realmente da-me força e vontade de passar para o próximo tamanho acima de aquário, mas vou tentar conter-me pois para mim este ainda não está 100% no seu limite ehhehehe.  :yb665: 

Vou continuar a tentar ir metendo mais umas coisitas dentro do possível e assim que oportuno tentarei colocar mais umas fotos e actualizações aqui no post.  :SbSourire2: 

Bruno, estás a vontade no que tiver ao meu alcance. 
Também estou sempre aberto a mais uns Zoantos de cores que ainda não tenha, pois sempre foram dos corais que mais gosto e que fazem um efeito espectacular debaixo do meus leds Royal Blue ehehhehe....  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

E como prometido aqui está um update com as ultimas entradas depois de uma nova arrumação a casa para arranjar os espacinhos ehhehe...

*Zoanthus novas cores que ainda não havia:*






*Lobophyllia cinza escura com vermelho e centro azul metálico:*




*Favia castanha chocolate com centro verde fluorescente:*




*Acanthastrea cinza azulado com centro verde fluorescente:*




*E para terminar a Lobophyllia só com os leds Royal Blue:*

----------


## João Seguro

As cores estão brutais  :Wink:  e os corais apresentam muita vida. parabéns!

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Nice! ***** :Palmas:  :SbOk:  :SbOk2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire19:

----------


## sandroMaia

parabens esta um espetaculo
tiro o chapeu :Olá:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Uma pequena actualização após entrada de alguns SPS e criação de zona de Zoanthus devido a nova arrumação de layout.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos então...


*Montipora, não sei o nome :*




*Montiopora rainbow:*




*Outra montipora não identificada :*




*Acropora azul/roxa com pontas verdes:*




*Zona de Zoanthus:*

 


*É tudo por agora e aproveito para desejar...*
 :Xmassmile:  Boas Festas e Bom Natal para todos !!!  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Oi!

Está mt fixe!

As montiporas a mim parecem uma australiensis e uma Digitata Laranja!

A outra é uma Montipora Danae mas não me parece ser a Rainbow, pois para isso teria de ter várias cores de polipos....mas é a minha opinião!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

brutal as cores dos seus corais, parabens e espero por mais novidades

----------


## Alexandre Dax

está cada x melhor
invariavelmente vais ter de fazer 1 aquario maior 
eheheheheh

----------


## João Seguro

Eu penso que o inconsciente dele diz põe mais corais, põe mais!!!! Assim quando tiver tudo cheio vai ter que se mudar para um maior xD

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Acredito que se o Baltasar morasse sozinho... o rumo da história já seria outro...
No fundo... um problema comum a tantos de nós...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Baltasar,

Tudo bem?
Como é que se chama o coral que tens do lado esquerdo que faz aquela especie de relvado?
É dos meus preferidos para cobrir a rocha  :Smile: 

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Baltasar,
> 
> Tudo bem?
> Como é que se chama o coral que tens do lado esquerdo que faz aquela especie de relvado?
> É dos meus preferidos para cobrir a rocha 
> 
> Abraço,


_pachyclavularia violacea_


Cumprimentos,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> _pachyclavularia violacea_
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Muito obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tal como disse o Paulo, e com nome comum de Green Star Polyps!

Havendo uns mais verdes que outros!

Cumps

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Obrigado pessoal pela identificação de alguns dos últimos corais que deram entrada.

Mais um pequeno e digo pequeno mesmo update devido ao tamanhinho deste novo habitante ehhehe... um *Halichoeres Trispilus* bem amarelhinho.

Aqui ficam umas imagens que consegui capturar:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Liiiiiindo!!!

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu tenho um em quarentena à 5 semanas. Acho um peixe muito engraçado.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas Baltasar.
Os frags estão fixes.
Esse wrasse dá muita vida ao aquario.
Tambem tenho um, é um amarelo muito bonito.
O meu anda sempre a olhar para a areia a petiscar.

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Parabéns Baltazar!!!!

Tens uma aquário muito lindo,tanto a nível de corais como de peixes.

Sou novo nos salgados mas espero em contacto com todos vos vir num futuro próximo a ser mais um fascinado por este belo hoby.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Balta,

Esse bananinha vai crescer!

Está na hora de começares a planear uma casa adequada ao seu tamanho de adulto.
 :yb665: 

Se com um reef bonsai fazes o que fazes, imagino o que vais conseguir quando montares um com tamanho de jeito!

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Devido à extrema falta de tempo recente não tenho podido actualizar um pouco este post, mas hoje finalmente devido a entrada de alguns novos frags aproveitei para uma pequena remodelação de layout. limpeza e etc., logo aqui fica um update com estas novas entradas e um pequeno filme do geral já que os "movies" por aqui estão na moda agora eheheh...  :Olá: 


*Novas entradas (para variar não sei os nomes nem espécies, agradeço quem saiba que me indique):*









*Filme do geral:*




Sorry... algumas imagens a qualidade é duvidosa. Tenho de arranjar uma maquina melhor ou mesmo um fotografo  :Admirado: , as vezes corre melhor outras nem por isso, mas penso que dê para perceber.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Muito bom!

Como é possível ter tanto em tão pouco espaço.

O primeiro coral parece-me uma Stylophora.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Está espetacular, boas cores!  :Wink:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas muito Bonito esse teu Salgadinho ...  :Wink:  ..
a Terceira foto parece-me uma Hydnopora ...

Abraço ... e pensa no "tanque" maior isso está a ficar sem espaço  :Wink:  ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom!

Essa Stylophora, para entrada recente está com uma core muito interessante e prometedora...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Devido à extrema falta de tempo recente não tenho podido actualizar um pouco este post, mas hoje finalmente devido a entrada de alguns novos frags aproveitei para uma pequena remodelação de layout. limpeza e etc., logo aqui fica um update com estas novas entradas e um pequeno filme do geral já que os "movies" por aqui estão na moda agora eheheh... 
> 
> 
> *Novas entradas (para variar não sei os nomes nem espécies, agradeço quem saiba que me indique):*
> 
> *Filme do geral:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Balta

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Parabens Sr. Baltasar grande aquario :yb677:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

*Obrigado pelos comentários de todos.*  :Pracima: 

Mais um rápido e pequeno update pois a falta de tempo não tem permitido muito mais para mostrar que estou a ter bons crescimentos a nível de SPS ou seja quando a quantidade de luz/leds é bem calculada e todos os restantes parâmetros estão normais os SPS dependendo da suas espécies crescem normalmente.
No meu caso concreto quase que posso afirmar que de dia para dia se nota crescimento principalmente nestas montiporas (a verde é uma australiensis e a laranja nao sei):

Fotos de quando entraram no aquario:

 

Aqui como estão hoje essas montiporas (fotos tiradas ontem):

 

Os outros SPS são mais lentos embora se note um pouco nas suas pontas. Claro que poderá haver aquários com melhores condições químicas (atenção não de iluminação) que provoquem aceleramento nestes crescimentos, mas aqui cada caso é um caso e não se deve a luz ser led ou outra qualquer.
Num nano como este é sempre difícil ter um controlo preciso e mais estável da química, pois qualquer mínima oscilação pode ser fatal pois escala e desequilibra tudo muito rapidamente o que não é bom para manter os parâmetros necessários e estáveis para os SPS.

Dai que sempre afirmo que em grande parte dos casos de insucesso com SPS não se deve só ao facto da iluminação.



*Sobre novidades que entraram na passada semana aqui ficam elas.*

*CORAIS:*

*Favite vermelha com centro verde alface fluorescente:*




*Pedra com alguns zoantos laranja com centro raiado azul bebé/arroxeado e com uns maiores em rosa velho:*





*PEIXES:* Saída da donzela azul eléctrico pois estava a ficar demasiado grande e territorial para o tamanho do aquario e entrada dos seguintes;

*Pseudanthia Scampini macho:*




*Salaria Ramosus:*





*E para terminar uma foto do geral à data de hoje:*

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

tens cores muito boas nos corais.

usas algum produto adicional, ou é mesmo só luz, bons parametros e boas rotinas ?? cmps

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Paulo, não uso nada de especial para alem dos Biopellets que acho já ter referido em tópicos para trás, mas quando tenho tempo e me lembro pois a maior parte das fezes esqueço completamente ehehhe... deito 15ml A+B duas vezes por semana de Calxmax (podem ver aqui o que é este produto: http://www.warnermarine.com/Product7-CalxMAX.html).
Este produto para mim foi das melhores coisas que testei e estou a usar até hoje pois deixei de ter oscilações de parâmetros e tenho sempre tudo super balanceado entre cálcio/magnésio/KH/PH e tudo o resto. Mesmo havendo alguns consumos que o cálcio fica baixo até pelos esquecimentos de colocar o produto, ao ser colocado nunca desregula qualquer parâmetro, muito bom mesmo para mim.

Para evitar estes esquecimentos e faltas de tempo tenho já preparado umas bombas doseadores GroTech TEC III para a reposição do A+B semanalmente, só falta mesmo tempo para configurar/programar as doses e instalar tudo.

Depois a nível de trocas de agua somente uma vez por mes ou máximo mes e meio 5l a 10l alternadamente quando tenho tempo para fazer-la, pois por experiencia própria verifiquei que tenho muitos melhores resultados de quando fazia todas as semanas.
Afinal vejamos no meu caso e entender, como uso OSMOSE + SAL para a agua dessa troca ao a retirar estou a retirar também vida ou seja todos os pequenos microrganismos bons necessários para termos bons parâmetros de agua e etc. pois esses não vão voltar a ser adicionados na agua nova pois os pacotes de SAL não trazem bicharada só químicos mesmo eheheh... é difícil num sistema tão pequeno voltar a desenvolver de novo e crescer essa bicharada, dai que quanto mais poder esperar para a troca de agua maior quantidade deles vou ter de forma que o que vai embora já não faz tanta mossa.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Depois a nível de trocas de agua somente uma vez por mes ou máximo mes e meio 5l a 10l alternadamente quando tenho tempo para fazer-la, pois por experiencia própria verifiquei que tenho muitos melhores resultados de quando fazia todas as semanas.
> Afinal vejamos no meu caso e entender, como uso OSMOSE + SAL para a agua dessa troca ao a retirar estou a retirar também vida ou seja todos os pequenos microrganismos bons necessários para termos bons parâmetros de agua e etc. pois esses não vão voltar a ser adicionados na agua nova pois os pacotes de SAL não trazem bicharada só químicos mesmo eheheh... é difícil num sistema tão pequeno voltar a desenvolver de novo e crescer essa bicharada, dai que quanto mais poder esperar para a troca de agua maior quantidade deles vou ter de forma que o que vai embora já não faz tanta mossa.


Olá Baltasr bom dia
estou totalmente de acordo com este parágrafo.
Em relação ao reef estou maravilhado , gostava mesmo de o ver ao vivo, está muito bom , Parabéns
um abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António é só combinar quando quiser ou alguém que queira ver.
Visto assim é certo que não se percebe o real das cores, mas também engana e parece uma coisa muito maior do que é não realidade ehehhe...  :Pracima: 

Hoje fiz uma mudança radical principalmente em termos do posicionamento da Vortech que agora passou para o lado oposto ou seja no vidro lateral esquerdo, parece-me que para já devido ao layout de rocha que tenho fico assim com uma distribuição mais eficaz das correntes por ela geradas e os corais mais sensíveis e que não gostam de tanta circulação directa ficam mais distantes o que irão abrir mais ainda penso eu não falando que irei ter menos acumulação de detritos/lixo em certas zonas pois a rocha grande frontal agora não bloqueia tanto a circulação..

Assim que pousar a nuvem de areia e conseguir tirar umas fotos coloco aqui umas gerais para verem o novo posicionamento e as pequenas trocas de layout.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tive o gosto de ver o aquário ao vivo e as cores são ainda mais impressionantes que as das fotos. 

Para quando um tanque de dimensão apropriada?  :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Como temos de viver com o que temos nestas alturas apertadas passar para maior está fora de questão, logo toca de arrumar a casa para poder colocar novas entradas...  :SbSourire2: 

Aproveitando os poucos dias de descanso que a Pascoa trouxe aqui ficam umas imagens que conseguir tirar dentro do possível da limitação da minha maquina ou do fotógrafo (ainda não percebi ao certo) das novas entradas e outras tantas do geral em si para verem como vai andando.

Curiosamente a contrario de todos os restantes corais os GSP andam um pouco fechados e com os polipos mais curtos que o habitual, não sei se foi coincidência ou não mas aconteceu após ter reposto biopelltes pois estavam a chegar praticamente ao fim dentro do reactor.

*Aqui ficam as fotos então das novas entradas.*

Trachyphyllia:




Zoantos pequenos amarelos/laranja:




Clavularia verde alface fluorescente:




*Para terminar uma geral e outras depois de mais uma arrumação nessas zonas.*

Vista geral:




Zona SPS 1:




Zona SPS 2:






Zona SPS 3:




Zona euphyllias:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Lindo... como já nos habituámos a ver
um abraço Baltasar

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

brutal o seu aquari, diga-me qual é o coral na foto na zona sps3 aquele cor de rosa????

parabens e não se esqueça de ir actualizando

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Paulo, referes-te a este assim nesta foto mais de perto?



Se for não é um coral mas sim um verme, algo parecido com as Sabelas só que aqui o tubo é calcário mesmo e não mole.

O nome é: Protula bispiralis

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

obrigado parecia-me outra coisa...............

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Brutal esse protula... :Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

:Olá:  Finalmente consegui um tempinho para fazer um filme actualizado a data de hoje dentro da qualidade possível da maquina e do realizador ehehhe... 

Sem qualquer edição ou montagem aqui fica ele "Raw" com todos os "Bloopers" dos actores participantes e falhas do cameraman, venham as vossas criticas e comentários:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Palmas:   :yb677: 

Será que algum dia consigo chegar a isto...  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito BOM Baltazar!

Parabéns! :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Nota máxima em qualidade por cm2!!! O melhor nano que já vi ao vivo. Para quando um sistema adequado à dimensão do reefer????

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois e pessoal bem gostava de dar o salto para outras dimensões, mas isto anda mesmo tudo proibitivo, logo tenho de me contentar e dar o máximo possível com o que tenho e lá vou ficando feliz.  :yb620: 

As vezes se não fosse o apoio e motivação aqui da malta não sei mesmo, obrigado a todos !!!  :yb677:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Balta

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Está fofinho!  :Smile: 
Variedade impressionante de corais nessa gota de água!

 :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Madeira

Tive o prazer de visitar o Baltazar e ver este grande grande  :Palmas:  aquário!!
Cheio de corais e de vida, é impressionante a biodiversidade e os organismos que se encontram por centimetro quadrado! Aquário maturado em piloto automático!
Está cheio de cor e de saude e a iluminação led funciona em pleno. Engraçado o sistema controlador que simula a pasagem de nuvens, já para não falar da regulação de intensidade dos leds que permite estabelecer a côr ideal que pretendemos.

Muito bom, e obrigado Baltazar por me teres recebido e pela alegre "cavaqueira".

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Marco foi um prazer cá te ter recebido e trocar tantas e boas impressões sobre este hobby tão vasto.
Obrigado a todos os restantes utilizadores pelos seus comentários também que como sabem são sempre bem vindos.

E hoje com mais um tempinho para umas fotos apresento as novas entradas com cerca de 1 semana +/-.

Aqui ficam elas:

- Estrela Fromia Indica (vermelha com pontas alaranjadas)
- Coral Tubastrea Aurea
- Peixe Macropharyngodon Bipartitus

E aqui ficam algumas fotos dos respectivos, aqueles que se conseguiram fotografar pois a Sra. estrela anda sempre debaixo de algumas rochas e raramente aparece para uma pose inteira frontal  :yb624: ...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

:yb677:  brutal como sempre

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muita bom!!!

Também tenho de ver isso um dia destes! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Muito bom!Esses animais já merecem um espaço maior....

Como alimentas a tua Tubastrea Aurea?

Já tive 2 e acabaram por morrer!

Cumps

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá Pedro, bem para alem de ela abrir quando alimento os peixes ou aparece alguma coisa que goste na coluna de agua, costumo dar de comer em cima dela tal como faço as vezes para os LPS ora com rotiferos ora ovas de lagosta (congelados).

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
cada vez gosto mais.
Tenho de visitar o Baltasar pois não dá para aguentar mais.
Mas primeiro vou ver o aquário do Pedro Chouriço
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

E quantas vezes alimentas assim os LPS?È que eu só o faço 1x por semana!

Cumps

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Afonso será um prazer mostrar o nano e trocar-mos umas impressões sobre o hobby, é só combinar mesmo.

Pedro entre uma a duas vezes máximo por semana também, embora alguns fins de semana os peixes têm "bombons" e são alimentados com comida congelada, logo todos os LPS e por ai fora aproveitam também eheheh  :Olá:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hoje com um pouco de tempo livre e dentro das minhas possibilidades de fotografo amador deixo aqui umas tentativas de macros para verem como a coisa anda.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

:Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Aqui fica uma pequena actualização:

- Saída da *Pseudanthia Scampini* pois estava a ficar grandota e perseguia muitos outros peixes mais pequenos.
- Entrada de mais um Wrasse, desta vez um *Manonichthys Splendens* lindo e de comportamento espectacular, ainda muito tímido dentro do aquario e difícil de ver logo aqui fica a melhor e única foto decente que consegui:



E é só por hoje.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nada como um "lazy Sunday" para não fazer nenhum mesmo e relax total ehehhehe...  pois isso queria eu, mas com a chegada de alguns novos corais hoje e alguns durante a semana passada nada como ter de arrumar a casa a serio e fazer umas grandes podas nos de maior crescimento para dar espaço e arrumar bem as novidades.

Então após o grande corte podem ver aqui o resultado do que sobrou para despachar:




Sendo assim consegui espaço para a entrada do seguinte:

- Turbinaria Peltata;




- Ricordea Yuma verde com laranja e amarelo;




- Acanstrea's várias (criação de zona de acans, ainda um pouco fechadas após terem sido colocadas);








E para terminar mais umas fotos de partes do aquario, corais, peixes e etc.:

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Baltasar!

Como sempre excelente fotos!
Os corais estão optimos e com boas cores e vitalidade...

Quero ver também se meto aqui algumas ricordeas no meu, acanstrea's e mais umas variedades de Zoathus...
Depois é meter aquela bela Anémona vermelha e novamente uma catalaphylia!  :Smile: 

Entre outras coisas...

Um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pequena actualização do estado geral e algumas novidades.

Bem primeiro as novidades com estas entradas:

1- Ricordea Florida laranja rebordo azul e boca verde alface:



2- Duncanopsammia Axifuga de esqueleto verde:



3- Ctenochaetus Strigosus com manchas e rebordo dos olhos laranja:






E agora umas quantas tiradas aqui e ali e uma geral para terminar:

----------


## JoaquimNovo

:SbOk2: Viva Baltasar.
Embora pequeno esta fantastico o teu aquario.
Vejo que agora esta na moda as calhas em leds......que opinião tens sobre elas?Faz muita diferença das calhas com lampadas T5?
Vai dando novidades com fotos.
Abraço tudo de bom.

----------

